# Psychology aproach for chinese and european zodiac: end of confusion! Socionics now!?



## calintwf (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello everyone!

Let's work together to sort things out!

The chinese zodiac point to the year of birth, the european one goes with the month of birth. Sometimes the description from both goes wrong when you evaluate them separately. Here is why:

1.The humans have a inner ego and a second one - the social one. The year of birth deschibe the inner personality, your feelings, dreams, aspirations and so on.

2.The month of birth describe the second ego: the social one, that get's activated when we interact with other in public places, when we controll the action and so on. Social ego deals with our public atitude, skills, the way we cooperate with others, and so on.

The humanistic paradigm (pre-cognitive era) support the theory about two egos. Also, it is a fact that we born with some prerequisites that offer a start for our personality, the ancient zodiac describes it well, of course - using this fix about two egos.

For the same reason people used to asociate feelings to the heart, in fact it is about inner ego. This view is close to computer aproach that has a heart-main CPU and a interactive CPU - video CPU. Introspective conflicts comes from differences of the values that describe the two egos.



Introverted versus extroverted type has a cognitive answer about the way some internal proceses of the brain are linked to internal versus operational (social) ego. 

Example: Sensing vs. Intuition might get the difference from predictive funtion and the way of balance of thinking activity to internal versus social ego (I've already said that we have two processing areas into our brain).

I've started this tread to get support from you - to identify together the cognitive structures that provide the functional view about the socionics theory together with the chinese tags for those five elements and 12 signs.

We have the best chances to decode the tags that describe one personality using any of the theories: astrology and socionics, adding small fix to this too.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

calintwf said:


> 1.The humans have a inner ego and a second one - the social one. The year of birth deschibe the inner personality, your feelings, dreams, aspirations and so on.


A potential problem I see with this is that this would mean that all people born in the same year have the same inner personality, which I cannot see being possible.


----------



## calintwf (Mar 5, 2012)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> A potential problem I see with this is that this would mean that all people born in the same year have the same inner personality, which I cannot see being possible.


Of course there are some other aspects that "fine tune" the personality. They act like vectors, and the result is vectorial sum of them:
year element + year sign + month sign + day + hour + location + parents.

The inner personality has its mecanics. Same with the social one. We need to get insight about them together.

This thread goes well to those that have knowledge about both astrological and socionics theories.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

nothing is ever perfect. I've looked at both zodiacs, numerology, MBTI, and Enneagram. Out of all of those, the Tropical and Chinese zodiacs are the least specific. They are generalities that anyone can relate to. If I describe a Scorpio(without telling them) to someone that is a Virgo, they will agree with it.

As a response to the OP, I am a Sagittarius Earth Snake. So what you say is my inner self is quiet and reserved and my social self is very outgoing. This is not the case with me.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought this was a link socionics/mbti/enneagram to chinese/western astrology thread. Like we could say Aries is roughly equivalent to ESTP and 3w2. Or Taurus with ISFJ and 9w8. And so on. Not actually trying to validate astrology.


----------

